# Nichia NVSL219BT-SW45 ?



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the max amperage is allowed before this emitter goes POOF~?
I want to build this one on a p60 with a 22mode qlite dvr

i have the spec sheet and it says max 1.5A is that correct or am i reading the wrong sheet?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 20, 2015)

That is the max current recommended by the manufacturer. I believe I saw a test on BLF were an individual pushed quite a few more amps through one but that was under pretty ideal heatsinking. I have not seen any actual tests posted on CPF of the 219B but I have seen one done of the 219A. I haven't seen a destructive test done anywhere but that doesn't mean someone hasn't done it.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 20, 2015)

I need to read up on the 219a


----------



## jonwkng (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. Nobody said:


> Can anyone tell me what the max amperage is allowed before this emitter goes POOF~?
> I want to build this one on a p60 with a 22mode qlite dvr
> 
> i have the spec sheet and it says max 1.5A is that correct or am i reading the wrong sheet?



If I'm not mistaken, djozz on BLF did test a couple of Nichia 219Bs on SinkPads mounted on aluminium blocks. Tested up to 5A, though I believe the tests were non-destructive.

My take is, if you're going for a 92CRI 219B, the lumen gains through overdriving plus the resultant tint shift do not make compelling reasons to push the emitter hard. Need more output? Go for a triple 219 P60 instead.


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Mar 20, 2015)

It is designed to operate at 700mA, which works out to be 2.19 Watts. I am not sure if it applies here, but just my experience, most of these types of emitters are designed for 3 watts. But that could still be a little too much heat if the sink pad connection is not up to specifications. Just my uninformed guess, but I would not advise going much above 1.1 Amps for continuous operation.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 20, 2015)

Sоlvзd


----------



## djozz (Mar 22, 2015)

Last week I tested the improved Osram Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI, and for comparison I tested the Nichia 219B 4500K 92CRI again. The Nichia maxed out at 660 led-lumen at 3.8A current. This time I pushed the 219B further, to 6A, it survived and after that the performance was not affected at all.

BTW, that Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI is a great led, it is less rosy as the Nichia high CRI leds (a bit greener but nothing ugly, i.e. not like green as some dedomed XM-L's can be) and it outperforms the Nichia 219B in output and voltage by quite a bit. (I believe links are not appreciated over here )


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 23, 2015)

djozz said:


> Last week I tested the improved Osram Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI, and for comparison I tested the Nichia 219B 4500K 92CRI again. The Nichia maxed out at 660 led-lumen at 3.8A current. This time I pushed the 219B further, to 6A, it survived and after that the performance was not affected at all.
> 
> BTW, that Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI is a great led, it is less rosy as the Nichia high CRI leds (a bit greener but nothing ugly, i.e. not like green as some dedomed XM-L's can be) and it outperforms the Nichia 219B in output and voltage by quite a bit. (I believe links are not appreciated over here )



Green ? Eek! Lol
The 219в is availible in more places than the 219а right ?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Mar 23, 2015)

219A is defunct I think now, so likely only old stock. The 219A had quite a lot lumen output. I have one in C8 direct drive on Li-ion.

The 219B isn't quite as rossie coloured as the 219A, but still very nice. I have a number of them. I run a couple of them with Qlite 3.04 drivers (they pull 2.99'ish tailcap on a good battery).

They get a little hot on high, quicker than an XP-G2 in the same host. But they work well. The others I have run at 2.3'ish amps on a different driver. They visually seem almost as bright, but with less heat.

Make sure you get the 92cri versions if you want the tint. Like Cree Leds, the Nichias can be had in different tints, cri and brightness bins.

Also if you plan to push them, you'll want a DTP star. Probably easiest to just buy the leds pre-mounted on Noctigons:
http://intl-outdoor.com/led-nichia-c-107_140.html


----------



## RamBull (Oct 21, 2021)

djozz said:


> Last week I tested the improved Osram Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI, and for comparison I tested the Nichia 219B 4500K 92CRI again. The Nichia maxed out at 660 led-lumen at 3.8A current. This time I pushed the 219B further, to 6A, it survived and after that the performance was not affected at all.
> 
> BTW, that Oslon Square 4000K 92CRI is a great led, it is less rosy as the Nichia high CRI leds (a bit greener but nothing ugly, i.e. not like green as some dedomed XM-L's can be) and it outperforms the Nichia 219B in output and voltage by quite a bit. (I believe links are not appreciated over here )


Do you think this still holds true? I’m asking Hank to use 9A vs 5A and he said 219b would get 4.5A each LED or would you advise I use 7.5A or 5A?


----------

